# FREE 6 inch Jack Dempsey!!!



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Anyone want a healthy free Jack Dempsey? 6 inches big. Pickup in langley. *Free Free Free*


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

he did not work out?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Is he aggresive?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Well he is in a tank with a 4 inch Oscar. My Oscar was alone for such a long time. I think hes upset cause he has to share his home now. He is laying on his side. He was always so happy. So the jack Dempsey needs to go.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

if you are depserate to get rid of him you can drop him off at my work and i can bring him home.. or you can bring him to aldergrove.. but im sure there will be some takers that really want one


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Unfortunately i do not deliver. Waaaay to busy today. Someone will pick him up if they want him. Thanks tho


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken you have prior experience with Oscars. This is typical Oscar sulking behaviour, I've seen it many times, but they always return back to normal as soon as they adjust. Just my two cents.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Yes. He does it too when i clean the tank. But now he doesnt even swim for food. For a pig like an Oscar, thats bad. But its only a 75 gallon so i will gladly dedicate the tank to him.


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably better anyway, the Oscar I was looking after for a couple of weeks made my 130 look small!!! Bump for a free JD!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Bump- good luck on finding a home Jd


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

To all people interested in the jack Dempsey. I will be in coquitlam this afternoon and can bring him if thats close to you. Just saying!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Fish Gone! To a new home


----------



## gil83 (Mar 5, 2011)

is that jack dempsey still available? if so, msg me at 604-761-6531. thanks


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

gil83 said:


> is that jack dempsey still available? if so, msg me at 604-761-6531. thanks


The post right above yours says it's sold....


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Good choice, glad to see someone giving appropriate space for a large fish to grow into.

Maybe that's 'cause i prefer Oscars


----------



## iPhone4 (Mar 11, 2011)

Any pictures please?!!


----------

